# hunting the eastern coyotes



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

how do you prefer to hunt them


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

I now live in Ga, I hunt heavy cover and swamps.... I only had 1 yote come out in a field during daylight. Night hunting is different. They come out in fields at night easier. I use Foxpro and mouth calls and alway have both rifle and shotgun. Concealment and wind direction is critical, also putting a hunter to your rear and flanks you can catch em circling you.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Forgot, got another yoe 3/6 SATURDAY, swamp and woodline called baby rabbit distress mouthcall, 1 min 40yds #4 Buckshot..... I lucked out was'nt planning to hunt new area talked to land owner he said please kill them coyotes, luckily friend had 20Ga shotgun in truck and had only acouple rds. Landowner happy gave me keys/permission to hunt 921 acres ONLY PREDATORS....thats okay with me....Lucked out getting that yote sure made good impression on him...Always be polite and respectful when it pays off it pays off alot.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

....................."Landowner happy gave me keys/permission to hunt 921 acres ONLY PREDATORS....thats okay with me....Lucked out getting that yote sure made good impression on him...Always be polite and respectful when it pays off it pays off alot."------------

Way to go --- just goes to show you should always be prepared/polite and respectful.
PS I bet there are a lot of grasshoppers and other bugs that think Georga turkeys are predators too.
good hunting


----------



## Yooper (Mar 9, 2010)

I use custom made mouth calls, so I can sound different. Eastern coyotes are smart. They will most always circle you and catch your scent before you even knew they were there. Gotta play the wind even if it means passing up your go to spots or your planned areas for that day/night.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

We have found that thick pine, 5 to 8 yr old planted, the dawgs come running. We usually hunt with the caller/ shooter in the middle and the other 2 shooters 30 to 40 yrds on each side facing away from the middle man. Shotgun/00 buck has been the ultimate. The other way we hunt is to find different aged cutover that borders each other, prefered is 2 yr old cut next to a 4+ yr old cutover. Watch the logging roads that mingle through the area as you call from high ground or have a caller low on a hill side and the shooter near the top. Caller with shotgun and top shooter needs a rifle. Wind in the face of the caller.


----------

